# Food journal



## Barbie1 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Breakfast - *

  :caramel coffe coolata Dunkin Donuts medium size ,

  : half a wegmans poppyseed bagel with veggie cream cheese 

*Lunch -*

  :mini twizzler , some coke , Issacs deli tuna salad sandwich with cheddar, lite mayo, bacon ,tomato  side of mayo and side of ranch 

  : UTZ natural kettle cooked chips healthy chips mini size bag came with sweet potato chips , blue potato chips and regular looking potato chips haha.

  : Diet Coke  

*Dinner *-  raisinets mini packs 

  : green beans with red pepper and seasoned potatoes with salt / butter healthy it was green giant weight watchers sponsors it but it tastes pretty good.

  : Diet coke / pepsi


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Breakfast* -  diet soda , pumpkin bread slice small

*Lunch *- lightly salted potato chips with some french onion sour cream dip
  - soft  pretzel with cheese dip

  Green beans with seasoned potatoes and red pepper , salt and pepper , some butter by green giant 

  Pringles tortilla chips nacho cheese

  Diet coke 

*Dinner *-
  crab cake , one shrimp , diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Breakfast *- Eggs , bacon , bagel with butter and cream cheese 

  Diet coke 

*Lunch *- pringles tortillas cheddar , quaker rice cakes ranch , some candy

   Diet Coke 

*Dinner *- lo mein , sweet n sour sauce , diet Coke 

  Rice and cream mushroom sauce


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Breakfast* - None 

*Lunch* - coke and diet coke , subway tuna sandwich with american cheese , lettuce , tomato , mayo , pickles , red onion 6 inch sub 

*Dinner* - picked at a burger half ate it 

  Diet coke 

  Potato chips


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 10, 2014)

Breakfast none ?


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah when I have to work mon thru friday I dont normally eat breakfast because I have to be at work by 7 in the morning so I normally have to skip it. Since I'am type 1 diabetic I have to be really careful about doing insulin shots with breakfast because I can pass out if I dont eat enough after I inject insulin. Especially since I dont have the time to eat in the morning I usually just forget about it since it causes me more problems to do a insulin shot in the morning .Sometimes I get a coffe drink but thats about it.


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Breakfast* - Dunkin Donuts caramel coolata small no whip cream

*Lunch *- Thanksgiving sandwich from Issacs deli with turkey , mayo , stuffing , cranberry sauce , lettuce , tomato , and cheddar cheese

  Had some pesto tortellini  salad very small sample size just some pasta with pesto on it

*Dinner *- the other half of my Thanksgiving sandwich and some sun chips french onion , mushroom rice

*Drinks* - Diet coke and regular Coke


----------



## commandolando (Nov 11, 2014)

You have diabetes and you're drinking a ton of coke & caramel coffee?!?!! i work 12 hour shifts and have to be on the unit at 6.30 am most mornings, i never ever skip breakfast - have you tried protein shakes? super quick to make and you can add kale, berries, bananas (depending on your insulin needs i wouldn't add too much fruit)...


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Um you got me confused with type 2 diabetes  lmao  I'am not fat I'am an x small size 0 to a 00, and yes type 1 diabetes requires you at times to have sugar without sugar I can die / go unconcious.I need to have sugar soda or candy / sugar when I have a low blood sugar so I dont die or go into a coma or possibly have a diabetic seizure.Type 1 diabetes is not type 2 diabetes they are VERY different from one another.Even after the caramel coffee I had a 90 blood sugar which is low without that caramel drink I would of had a very low blood sugar.I have to drink Soda with sugar its a life and death situation for me literally.But for me eating is different its more serious than say oh just grab a bite I need to check my blood sugar do an insulin shot and make sure I eat enough and I dont have the time for that most mornings I'am very busy.I have done breakfast before but thats the time I'am most likely to have a low blood sugar when I do that needle in the morning  so I have to avoid it for health reasons.

  Thats a very common misconception about Diabetes I can eat sugar and I do I'am a normal human being I didnt get this from eating sugar I got it from genetics.Nothing I did brought this on.But if Type 1 people dont get enough sugar they can and often do die from having a low blood sugar.I eat cake , ice cream , candy you name it I just have to adjust my insulin if I want to eat those I do a  higher dosage.When I have a low blood sugar the sugary sweets keep me from going into a deadly coma so thats why I carry sugar with me at all times during the day.

  When I was diagnosed with Diabetes type 1 I was 90 pounds at 5'8 / 5'9 height  most people get me confused with type 2 diabetes.I wasnt always diabetic I'am in my 20s and have only had it for 3 years now.Type 2 diabetes is when someone is overweight and they can get type 1 if they dont lose weight / eat right and diet / exercise.They are supposed to avoid sugar yes but in my case I need it.

  People dont really know much about diabetes  1  diabetes 2 is the one they usually talk about in the news and on tv all the time.Thats why most people get the two confused .


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Breakfast* - Caramel coffee coolata small size, Regular coke , some candy 

*Lunch* - BLT with american cheese  and mayo and a side of ranch 

*Dinner *- Sushi spicy shrimp roll with soy sauce and crab rangoon cream cheese and crab filled wontons

*Drinks *- Diet Coke 

*Snack* - potato chips 

  I have my period so I 'am eating more than usual and cant stop eating.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 13, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> Um you got me confused with type 2 diabetes  lmao  I'am not fat I'am an x small size 0 to a 00, and yes type 1 diabetes requires you at times to have sugar without sugar I can die / go unconcious.I need to have sugar soda or candy / sugar when I have a low blood sugar so I dont die or go into a coma or possibly have a diabetic seizure.Type 1 diabetes is not type 2 diabetes they are VERY different from one another.Even after the caramel coffee I had a 90 blood sugar which is low without that caramel drink I would of had a very low blood sugar.I have to drink Soda with sugar its a life and death situation for me literally.But for me eating is different its more serious than say oh just grab a bite I need to check my blood sugar do an insulin shot and make sure I eat enough and I dont have the time for that most mornings I'am very busy.I have done breakfast before but thats the time I'am most likely to have a low blood sugar when I do that needle in the morning  so I have to avoid it for health reasons.
> 
> Thats a very common misconception about Diabetes I can eat sugar and I do I'am a normal human being I didnt get this from eating sugar I got it from genetics.Nothing I did brought this on.But if Type 1 people dont get enough sugar they can and often do die from having a low blood sugar.I eat cake , ice cream , candy you name it I just have to adjust my insulin if I want to eat those I do a  higher dosage.When I have a low blood sugar the sugary sweets keep me from going into a deadly coma so thats why I carry sugar with me at all times during the day.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, type 1 Diabetes is an auto-immune disease I think ( very different ) from 2 type. Well I hope you will find the right food and diet, adjusting insulin all the time is not that easy.


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Breakfast *- Coke regular with sugar some candy

*Lunch* - Cesar salad with crutons , mushrooms , ranch / ceasar dressing , shrimp with sweet sauce 
  Mac N cheese and some pasta salad

*Dinner -* same as my lunch I ate the leftovers I had 

*Snack* - Potato chips 

*Drinks* - Diet Coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Well I'am used to having Diabetes by now so I'am practically an expert about the disease since I have it I know everything about it .Its not easy all the time but thats life it is what it is I have adjusted to it.I have went unconcious / passed out before and had diabetic seizures it happens to all Type 1 diabetics no matter how careful you are and how many times you check your blood sugar it occurs you only have so much control over it.I have gotten better at handling it over the years.Whenever I tell people about it though they dont realize how serious it is .
   People are really misinformed about diabetes they know about type 2 but they kinda combine 1 and 2 together thinking their the same thing but yeah I dont know why anyone thinks I can just have protein shakes it doesnt work that way lol I would literally fall into a coma if I did that or pass out. I need carbs  in what I eat the liquids  only sustain me for a few hours then my blood sugar drops.When I give myself insulin I need to consume food with it not just a liquid thats why you see me eating candy in / around the morning because I'am trying to keep my blood sugar level from dropping too low .Well I'am not on a diet I can eat anything I want I 'am just doing this because I wanted to lose a few pounds but I'am already skinny lol.Diabetics can drink alcohol too you can eat anything you want with it its just about how much insulin you give yourself and keeping the A1C level good.


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Breakfast* - sugar coke  and candy kinda skipped breakfast this morning had an appointment right after work didnt have time

*Lunch* - portabella mushroom bacon cheeseburger on brioche half ate it didnt eat the whole thing it was from wendys 

*Dinner *- slice of plain cheese pizza with some ranch sauce 

  Some shrimp and polynesian sauce

*Snack *- quaker cheese mini rice cakes by quakes

*Drinks* - Diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Breakfast *- pumpkin bread with the cream cheese  frosting inside just a slice 

*Lunch* - soft  pretzel with cheese sauce , slice of pizza with some ranch sauce

*Snacks *- green apple slices with some caramel dipping sauce

*Drinks* - Diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Breakfast* - pretzel with cheese sauce

*Lunch* - Bonefish bang bang shrimp tacos ,  salad , crab cake , bread and garlic dipping oil

*Dinner* - Leftover bonefish shrimp tacos , salad and crab cake 

*Dessert -* coconut rum pie slice bonefish

*Drinks *- Diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Breakfast *- sugar coke ,

*Snack *-some imitation crab 

*Lunch* -  bonefish shrimp tacos 3

*Dinner *- salad with raspberry vinagrette 

*Drinks* - diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Breakfast* - none

*Lunch* - ham and turkey sandwich with coleslaw , provolone cheese, mayo , kettle cooked potato chips small bag

*Dinner-* Broccoli salad single serving cup , junior bacon cheeseburger from wendys, potato salad with pesto single serving cup

*Drinks* - Diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Breakfast *- dunkin donuts small coffe coolata 

*Lunch* - chick fil a salad 

*Dinner *- half a sandwich with turkey , ham , coleslaw and mayo / provolone cheese 

*Drinks* - Diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 22, 2014)

sat.

*Breakfast *- soft pretzel with cup of cheese sauce , diet orange crush soda 

*Lunch* -  green bean casserole , diet soda , ranch doritos 

*Dinner *- chicken flavored rice with carrots , peas , mushrooms , some baked potato chips

*Snack *- piece of chocolate , an air head


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 23, 2014)

sun.

*Breakfast *- eggs two - half ate them  , half of bagel with butter , regular sugar soda coke 

*Lunch* -  some green bean casserole , baked potato chips , diet soda , some nacho doritos


----------

